# will an h7 bulb fit into jetta 9007 slot???



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

ok, so ive been talking to someone about swapping front ends from my gti onto his jetta. The only problem ive been having is that im running hids in my gti and the fittings for the jetta are 9007. so im wondering, can i adapt my h7 to fit in a 9007 port? i realize that i wont have high beams but the lows i have right now are brighter than the high beams.
I guess im kind of lost on this subject. any one care to enlighten me?


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

i dont think this is possible. on a 9007, the bulb pushes in and the bulb holder screws down from behind to secure the bulb... on the h7, there needs to be a flat surface for the base of the bulb to sit while the metal clip swings down over it


----------



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks


----------

